# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Grischka's Workbook

## grischkaja008

Hello It's me Grischka.  :smiley: 

I started lucid dreaming a year ago. The first time heard of lucid dreaming was in a song by Franz Ferdinand called "Lucid Dream". It describes how the main protagonist flies all over the world to meet his love. I was amazed by the concept of lucid dreaming so I tried it out on and off. 
I had a break for half a year (had to much things to bother with ::roll:: ) but now I'm starting again. I restarted my DJ here on DV and I want to keep it up actively for a time (I'm in vacation for 3 months).

So for the beginning, I try DILD and than I'm gonna try the other techniques. 
I'm looking for a dream sign, I think I have a few, but I have to check this in the next days.

I'm totally looking forward to it!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class old friend!  :smiley:  Make sure you check out this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...skclub-115831/ and the progress thread here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/

It's a fun taskclub with different tasks each week to stay motivated and have some friendly competition. Just select a task or two and go ahead and try to fill your name with ** * ** on each week. At the moment the only task is to visit the "Dream World Academy." You can read about it here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f81/new-ac...cademy-117921/ But I intend to have atleast one sidetask included each week.

Welcome once again! Feel free to post your dreams you have in here and I'll make sure to comment on them. I bet the rest of this small but very close (not that close  :wink2: ) group would love to aswell!

----------


## hashmash89

Whats up Grischka! Welcome to the class  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Hey Grischka! Welcome to the class, it's really fun and everyone is a laugh so I'm sure you will enjoy your stay!!!
Take it eaaassy man!! 
Nito.*

----------


## tblanco

Bring it!

----------


## grischkaja008

*DAY 1*

Here my entry from my DJ






> Vividness: 3/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> Number of dreams: I'm really confused. It happens that I remember at least 5 different locations I've been.
> 
> 1. I'm walking through narrow streets in the historical part of Luxembourg-city. Its already late, the street lamps are own. It's hot outsides, it appears to be summer. I stop in front of a restaurant I've never seen before. I enter and there is a huge entrance hall. I hang my jacket on the wall, which I didn't wear outsides. I walk past a bunch of people, past the bar and I sit down on a table near a window. The window looks like my window at home, even the same lamps are standing on the windowsill. I put up a little book which lies at the the table (it's my book where I write my ideas down for further novels) and I write several pages down. But I'm not able to read it. 
> After a time I'm leaving this lace cause I'm bored and walk past the bar, take my jacket with me and step out. Outsides, everything is as it used to be last time. Suddenly I remember that I forgot my book inside. I remember that I put it on the windowsill. I'm walking to a window. Although this window doesn't lead to the restaurant, I recognize my windowsill and see the book. I'm telling my self that I could pick it up later. I leave the place and take a ride with the bus.
> 
> 2. I awake. I'm feeling very dizzy. I look around my room and grab the same book as before. I write my dreams down, but again, I can't read what I'm writing. I'm confused. I lay down on my bed and review the dreams in my head. I fall asleep. (Great false awakening, isn't it?)
> ...




I'm quite impressed. It appears that I have memorized 6 dream sequences. O my gosh! Let's analyse them a bit (it wont be too long :tongue2: )

Well there are a lot of episodes where I see that something is odd, but I don't question it. I have to train my awareness a bit.
Second, I have the impression that my dreams are quite messed up. In fact, it seems that my topics about the dreams are the stuff I think or I worry about, this includes friends, family, my writing as an author, holiday trip.
Third there are some themes which always come up : 
1. My old highschool: I was there a very long time, and it has marked me a lot.
2. Party/Pubs/Club: On weekends, I go out a lot with my friends, sometimes even in the middle of the week, when I have no other occupation the other day. These days mark me a lot, because there are the only times I do something what I like to do or where I enjoy my self.
3. Friends, often related to party.

----------


## grischkaja008

And thanks to you all for the kind welcome greetings  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Cool dreams grischkaja! I'll award you a *** for completing the task: "Recall 5 dreams." If you complete any other tasks please let me know by saying so at the end of the post. How successful were you in doing RC's whenever a dream sign showed up? Perhaps starting to do RC's whenever one of them appears is a good idea, and visualize it  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## hashmash89

Nice recall and dreams grischka  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 2*

My DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 9.5
> Vividness: 3/5
> Recall: 4/5
> 
> Numbers of dreams: Yet again, was a productive night. 6 dreams, each connected to another one 
> 
> 1. I don't see really clear, I see just the table where I am sitting to. It appears that I'm in a bar. In front of me sits Micheal and another friend, but I cannot remember who it was. We are planing a trip to Holland and we don't find a way to get a common decision. Another friend sits down and he says that he cannot participate to our journey. I leave this place after a few minutes or so, because I want to go home. Outsides it's dark already.
> 
> 2. I'm driving with my car home. It's night. Next to me sits my brother. We are talking about some stuff. I don't realize that the traffic light went red and I drive through it. I'm angry and blame my brother for it, because of his talking I couldn't  concentrate. In the back mirror I see, that there is a police car. I get even more angry. But it appears that he didn't saw it.
> ...



So what happened here? The evening before I rewind my day in my head. Strangely all the relevant passages weren't in my dream. However, it seems that all the dreams are based on a single sentence I heard of. For example I dreamed a lot about camping, going on a journey etc. That's because yesterday a friend told me that we totally should go on holiday together, to camp somewhere

Achievement 

I'm not quite sure, but there is a passage that intrigues me: My last dream. 
It seemed that I've been near a place called the academy. Was it perhaps the dream-academy? The place were I went looked very familiar to me, but some things weren't as they should be. Does this count as being close to the dream-academy or was it just a familiar place which changed a bit?  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Travelling is a cool dream theme as you get to see so many cool things  :smiley:  Very nice recall man. The task is to visit it in a lucid, but it definitely got stuck on your subconscious and that's probably why you dreamt about it. Two times you were close to getting lucid, close but no cigar! Good luck tomorrow man  :smiley:

----------


## grischkaja008

Ok  :smiley:  I'm really feeling that I get slowly back on track, I've never remembered 12 dreams in 2 days :smiley:  I'm really looking forward to become lucid  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha that's more than I will have recalled this entire week  :tongue2:  Good! Set up a day on which you will do a WBTB. It was one of the earlier tasks. Perhaps Saturday morning is good? Get up, visualize and go back to bed with the intentions of getting lucid! Ofcourse the things you will do is what you will visualize.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dreams Grischka. Lol @ "and then we started playing with toy trains."  ::D:  Thats pretty crazy the way the tourists were talking about the academy. Interesting stuff!

----------


## grischkaja008

@Matte 87: I plan perform WILD Monday morning, the other day I'm too busy.

@ hashmash89: I too loled very hard when I remembered that part  ::lol::  As good as I remember there were 5 or 6 different rail-roads and I ended up getting in an argument with one of my friends, because we couldn't decide witch one is better  :Big laugh:

----------


## hashmash89

> I ended up getting in an argument with one of my friends, because we couldn't decide witch one is better



Lol nice  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 3*

My DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 8
> Vividness: 3/5
> Recall: 1/5
> 
> Background: The dreams take place in France, Brittany in a small sea-town. I go there on holiday since I'm 6. 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm on the beach. It's summer and I'm in my holiday. I don't remember if it was hot outsides, but there was bue sky. I walked a bt on the beach and stopped in front of some rocks. There is water trapped between them and I look at it to see if there were animals trapped inside. I do this everytime when I' on a beach . I saw some snails and two little fish, nothing spectacular. After a minute or so _something_ appeard. It started to pray on the snails. At first I thought it was a crab or something like that. An DC appeared next to me.
> 
> ...



So close to get lucid! I'm felin that my "awareness-training" slowly starts to work. However, I didn't manage to do some RC after seeing someone familiar. I think this point needs a bit more attantion. It's only three days ago that I started doing RC when I meet a friend, sometimes I do them a bit too late. But I have plenty of time to practice this part. :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dreams grischka! Yeah it definitely seems your awareness was slipping into that second one  ::D:  That worm animal was pretty interesting as well.

----------


## grischkaja008

I have thought a bit about the animal and it reminds me now of the novel _The Idiot_ from Dostoevsky: there is an dead-ill young man, which speaks about his recurrent nightmares where a scorpion or worm like creature appears in his room and tries to attack him. His description fits exactly in the view I had on the worm-animal: it's black, has many feet, looks like a roach or a scorpion and it's long. I just don't know why this stuck in my subconscious, cause the last time I read the novel was last year in october.

----------


## hashmash89

Wow thats cool, good thing it wasn't attacking in your dream  :tongue2:  That is strange it popped up after so long.

Haha good thing you warned the DC, he probably would've just gone and grabbed it.  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

> Haha good thing you warned the DC, he probably would've just gone and grabbed it.



I had the feeling that he wanted to cook it or use it as decoy xD

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 4*

DJ entry





> Yesterday was Friday and traditionally (lol) I went to a party. Result: I went late to bed and had moderately alcohol in my blood. When I went to bed I did't expect I would remember a dream.
> 
> When I awoke at 7 am after 4 hours of sleep, I couldn't remember something. But after the last 4 hours of sleep I'm able to recall 3 fragments.
> 
> Hours of sleep: 8
> Vividness: 3/5
> Recall: 2/5
> 
> 1. I'm on vacation and I'm in a shop of the town, I went previously in a dream. I remember that I bought holiday cards. I ask the seller of much they cost and he sayd me 42 €. I thought I had not understood the seller and I asked again. He confirms the price. I think about it a second and remembered I had retrieved previously some money, so I was able to pay this unbelievable price.
> ...



Let's see what tonight brings me. Tomorow I will perform WILD  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Wow some epic dreams Grischka! It's always strange to rem little things from waking life in our dreams, like in your first dream. The secret agent ones are pretty cool, its funny the way your brother woke you up. You should've been like "Dude I'm trying to dream!!! :Mad: "...  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

> The secret agent ones are pretty cool, its funny the way your brother woke you up. You should've been like "Dude I'm trying to dream!!!"...



At first I was like "dude what's going on"
Than I was like "are you kidding me?"
But finally I was like "OMG that was epic! "

----------


## hashmash89

Haha nice!

----------


## grischkaja008

DJ entry





> It's a recurrent dream I have once in a while. It involves me being a resistant in a world dominated by Nazis. It's a strange mix between Today's live and that back in 1942. So here we go:
> 
> Hours of sleep: 9
> Vividness: 4/5
> Recall:2/5
> 
> I'm somewhere in a wood. I'm hiding behind some bushes. I prepare a sabotage of a munition store. I want to get there without being recognized by the few soldiers and officers. So I dress up as an Nazi General and I even put on an eye-patch. After dressing up like this, I go to the store. Surprisingly, there is no-one left. I'm a bit confused. In front of me there is a huge pile of bombs and rifles. I want to blow this shit up. I simply take a grenade and want to throw it. But I remember that this would blow everything up,me too, but I wanted to sabotage other things. So I look in my bag and I find a a C4 charge with wireless remote control. I hide the charge somewhere in the pile and I activate it. 
> When I finished I wanted to leave as quickly as possible. But suddenly there are  a group of Nazi generals walking towards me  with a few soldiers. I don't know what to do. The generals come towards me and I had to salute them (that took a lot of willpower). They ask me who I am. I tell him I'm a new general and I was sent to give them an important report about possible sabotage (irony ). They are very kind to me and invite me to have dinner to talk about some important ongoing stuff. I had to agree and we went away from the store, went through a portion of forest until we arrived on a villa standing on a hill. We sat down on the terrace. I looked the old building a bit closer. It looked really shattered. We eat some delicious food but I really feel uncomfortable. When finally came the dessert with a cup of coffee, they started to talk about a new strategic plane to get Great Britain the final blow. They need all the munition stored on the field, which we could observe from here. They showed maps and such stuff, I was very attentive to not miss a single part of the plan. Who knows, maybe I can use it to get more sabotage working. 
> They than asked me about the report. I touch without that the generals notice my watch under the table. The watch is the remote control.
> ...



I'm glad to have this dream  ::D:  It's the second time in a row I dream something fictitious. That's a good sign. So might have a great WILD tonight: I probably will enter a bit fucked up dream, but I like those  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Haha man that dream was awesome! A small adventure, have you watched "Inglorious Basterds" lately? I also liked that worm in your previous dream. You should befriend it incase it haunts you again  :wink2:

----------


## hashmash89

Dang Grischka nice dream! That was badass, good job sabotaging those nazis, it sounded like a lot of fun!  ::D:  Good luck with the WILD

----------


## grischkaja008

> Haha man that dream was awesome! A small adventure, have you watched "Inglorious Basterds" lately? I also liked that worm in your previous dream. You should befriend it incase it haunts you again



No I didn't watched Inglorious Bastard, but the night before, I took a ride in a train from 1900. When I was sitting in there I remembered a dream where I was fighting the Nazis as resistant and I worked as conductor.

Let's see if I met this worm thing again  :wink2: 





> Dang Grischka nice dream! That was badass, good job sabotaging those nazis, it sounded like a lot of fun!  Good luck with the WILD



Yeah it was quite awesome  :smiley:  And thanks for the wishes, I'm a bit excited  :wink2:

----------


## grischkaja008

And my goal for the lucid is: speak to a DC

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 6*

My DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 7
> Recall: 1/5
> Vividness: 3/5
> 
> I performed a WILD last night. Got completely wrong It made me at first 1h to fall asleep so I fall asleep around 00:30. The alarm clock went for 05:40 and perform a WBTB for 30 minutes, read over my DJ, perform every 7 minutes a RC. I went to bed and performed WILD, but found no good position to fall asleep. My back and my shoulder were hurting all the time and it seemed that I was to long awake to go back to the sleep. I failed WILD and fell asleep normally. But I awoke every half an hour, because here was a lot of trouble going at home: my elder brother went to work and was really noisy, my mother called my other brother that he doesn't go to late at high-school, and around 7 am the workers start to work on the construction site near our house.
> 
> So it's no surprise that I just remember one dream
> 
> I'm in a field near a wood or something like that. I want to take my car, but there is a farmer who seems to be in trouble: He has a group of dears stuck in his parcel and some of them are trapped in the barbedwire. I ask him if I could help him and he says yes. As I approach the dears grow up to 3 meters and look very aggressive. They have red eyes and kind of sharp teeth. The farmer dissappears. I ran away and hide in the near wood and I see how those killer dears panic, cut themselves wit the the wire and start attacking each other. They finally breach out but there is 5 Meter high gorilla attacking the creatures. He ends up tangled in some lianes and gets hanged.
> ...



Kinda fucked up. I have to work on the WILD but also decide when it's good to perform one or not. I guess I try it again, when all those noise-maker are on vacation.

But I don't let me discourage  :smiley:  My goal is to have one lucid this month!

----------


## Matte87

Haha what a cool nightmare. You should also invest in some earplugs man, they're awesome! Try to WILD after 4½ hours of sleep, and 6 hours of sleep. That's when I WBTB but I prefer 6 as I'm too tired at 4½ that I can't focus.

----------


## grischkaja008

Well that with the ear plugs is a good idea. Usually I don't wake up because of the noise, cause this scenario goes nearly every day. But I didn't sleep good yesterday, that's why the noises woke me up.

Next time I will try WILD after 4 and 1/2 hours of sleep, cause after 6 hours of sleep I usually get up (unless I went really early to bed) to go to university. So I won't asleep again.

Even when this nightmare was awesome I prefer to not have them  :wink2:

----------


## hashmash89

Rabid Deer!! RUN!  ::D:  Pretty crazy dream there Grischka. Good luck with future WILD attempts ::thumbup::  I think i may also try one after 4 1/2 hours, it probably would be easier to get back to sleep.

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 7*

No DJ entry, no dream recalled.

Well shit happens  :smiley: 
Tomorrow I won't be able to write my dreams down, because I'm visiting some friends in Brussels and spent a night over there.

----------


## Matte87

You can always take small notes incase you have an insane LD and write it when you get home  :smiley:  Just try to make the dream stick in your long term memory by repeating it over and over in your head. Cya when you get home man!

----------


## grischkaja008

I'm back  :smiley:  I didn't remember any dreams unfortunately. This is due to little to no sleep xD This means I will get some nice REM rebounds tonight, let's see what they bring  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Hope you had fun man! Have fun with the rem rebounds as well  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 9*

DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 11 (!)
> Vividness: 4/5
> Recall: 2/5
> 
> I'm flying around the land in a plane or something. It seems that this plane is really small and there is just room for two guys. We fly around and we are looking for something. I'm the copilot and look at the RADAR. There is something approaching us. 
> I scream: It's coming towards us!
> I see there is a dragon flying with high speed towards us. The pilot makes a looping to avoid it but it gets touched by the back of the dragon. We get heavy turbulences. We fly through the sky, doing the weirdest flight-manoeuvres to avoid or attack the dragon. The plane gets near ly destroyed, the pilot dies and I get out by a parachute. 
> I'm in a sort of plane, half dessert. I meet some African people. They are building some fences  against an army who will attack them in a few minutes or so. I leave the pace with a Jeep and I end up in a city, that reminds me of my home-town.
> It's a bit weird cause now the surroundings are covered with forest as in real life.
> ...



A nice dream, somehow strange that I didn't end up lucid right from the beginning  :smiley:  et's see what tomorrow brings  :wink2:

----------


## grischkaja008

> Hope you had fun man! Have fun with the rem rebounds as well



Well I had a lot of fun in Brussels. It's definitely a place that I have to visit again. There are really awesome pubs there  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Haha the script to the next Indiana Jones movie?  :wink2:  Cool dream man!

----------


## grischkaja008

> Haha the script to the next Indiana Jones movie?  Cool dream man!



Yes  ::D:  *Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of WTF* xD

----------


## hashmash89

Lol "kingdom of wtf" Cool dream Grischka! I am laughing so hard just imagining you demolish some paper car as it tries to drive off  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day ten*

DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 9.5
> Vividness: 4/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
>  I'm in the centre of my home-town. I'm standing on the main parking of my town. It's summer and the sun shines very bright. My brother drives to the parking and stops his car in front of me. He gets out with 7 other people. I was wondering how so many people can get inside. My second brother is also there and he rides a motorbike. I ask him when he buyed it and since when he got a licence (by the way he's 11). But he doesn't give me an answer. He simply drives away. I'm very disturbed by that shit going on around here. Suddenly a bunch of people I see at university show up. I want to RC but the bunch takes me inside a building that looks like universityI forget about the previous stuff.
> Inside there are a few desks. Apparently our results have arrived. I look at them but I don't see our class. I remember that our results only come out in a week or so. I simply get out of that room and take the elevator. A female DC comes in and I think I've heard about her a few weeks ago. I want to ask her who she is, but she's very impolite:
> 
> DC: Shut up! You don't have the right to talk with me you little bastard!
> 
> ...



This was a close one  :smiley:  I feel that I'm approaching the level I used to have. Some time ago I was in a similar situation: everytime I found something odd and was on the edge of doing a RC, something disturbing happend (like a bunch of people rushing into me). I have to work a bit on it, because I get really easy distracted from my RC when something interesting happens in waking life)

----------


## Matte87

Haha hilarious dream man  ::D:  Just work on your RC's and really think critically whenever you do them. Anything strange during your day should make you RC properly, no matter what!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Lol funny dream grischka  ::D:  you came super close!

----------


## nito89

*Lol great dreams, i often get that too, like a sort of Thought-dialogue where your like.... Hmmmmm... Whats going off!?

Keep it up bro =].*

----------


## grischkaja008

Well last night was cool.

Yesterday evening I went to a party. I was the driver so I had no alcohol in blood. I went late to bed, because I stayed there a long time. Well to sum up, all the conditions were there to get some awesome dreams: usually when I fall asleep late, say 4 am, my regular sleeping-rhythm is shifted back, this makes somehow my dreams much more intense.
So I was really looking forward to dream, maybe to get lucid  :smiley: 

And I had a really vivid dream, I remember that I've dreamed about the previous party, but all the things I did during the dream where the opposite of that what I've done in real life. The results where amazing and somehow a bit strange lol

But unfortunately, my brother (yes again!) woke me up during the dream, that confused me a lot and I wasn't able to recall any detail from the dream  :Sad: 

I hope that tomorrow I awake naturally and not due to an upset kid xD

----------


## hashmash89

Thats pretty awesome grischka, being able to relive the party like that must've been interesting. Too bad about your bro  :tongue2:  It's good you still remembered what you did  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

> Thats pretty awesome grischka, being able to relive the party like that must've been interesting.



Absolutely right!  ::D:  One of the guys went to the stage and sang with the band, I could taste all of the cocktails because I wasn't the driver and I hooked up with a pretty girl I know  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Dude thats awesome!

----------


## Matte87

Sweet!  ::D:  Kick your brother in the nads for me.

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 12*

DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 10
> Vividness: 5/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> 1. I'm stuck in a video game. It looks like Age of empires. I'm not sure if I'm lucid or not. I remember that I went along with the game, but I didn't bothered of losing. On the one side I somehow know that the things I'm doing aren't real, but on the other side I don't think something like: wow, I'm dreaming.
> Anyway, I build out of nowhere a few houses which look like boats, I find this really hilarious and I start to construct houses everywhere on places, where they aren't needed like on the pier, in the middle of a road. 
> After a few minutes my army is there. We are attacked by Vikings. They have landed on the port. Even there I don't really bother if we win or not, I even start throwing some bombs at my army  
> 
> 2. I'm awaiting a friend for dinner or so. He's late,so I walk into my bedroom to read a book or something in the meanwhile. I realize that my bedroom has other furniture. I'm amazed and walk to the walls. I touch them and look them close. It even looks like if the walls are completely different. i realize that my room looks like the first days when I moved in here. But I don't realize that this is a dream.
> ...



Last night I tried MILD. It seems that it went almost right.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Lucidity bubbling under the surface  :smiley:  You were definitely close in all those dreams, I'd say you were semi-lucid atleast in your first dream only you can't recall the exact moment you went: "I'm dreaming." Just making guesses  :smiley: 

Continue on with this, and I assure you you will get lucid for real.

----------


## hashmash89

Cool dreams grischka, so close! That field sounded like it would be quite a sight, would be nice to fly off into that purple sky  :smiley:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 13*

Couldn't recall much  :Sad:  Only something about a bar, but can't remember any details

----------


## tblanco

it's pretty standard that after a night of fantastic recall the next night will be weaker. it's due to the lack of REM your body is getting.  Keep on Truckin

----------


## grischkaja008

Yeah you are right tblanco.

In addition, I had day filled with troubles and this made my sleep really light and bad  :Sad: 

I'm looking forward for tonight anyway

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck tonight grischka! You'll make up for it with some nice rem rebounds  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 14*

Some fragments, so I won't post them in my DJ





> 1. I'm in a town and stop my car somewhere. The place isn't good, so I lift it with my hands and put it on a better place
> 2. I'm at the Doctor's. He's giving me meds for my feet, but I tell him I don^t need them.
> 3. I'm in a shoe-shop. I'm waiting that someone finally pays so that we can leave. In the meantime I get a coffee from one of these automatic machines. I insert a coin and choose black coffee without sugar. Atfirst the coffee looks like a coffee with milk but it constantly changes, one time it's black the other time it's brown. I drink it and it tastes better than expected

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's a disappointing REM rebound man  :Sad:

----------


## hashmash89

Dont sweat it grischka! That rem will come back in full force!

----------


## grischkaja008

I'm very dissapointed. I think I go tonight earlier to bed. Maybe this helps

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 14*

My DJ entry





> Hours of sleep: 10
> Vividness: 5/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> 1. I'm standing in a street, watching the _Tour the Fance_(cycling race for those who don't know). There is a famous cyclist, I don't recall his name. He is winning the race, because he leads with a time advantage of 2 hours. He is so happy that he stops in every 10 meters, to get from his bike and to hug the people watching. I can see that he's so happy that he cries all the time.
> After the seven time he stops, he finally gets on his bike to finally finish the race. He rides his bike a few minutes but there is a car driving towards him, he gets involved in a car crash, flies high into the sky and lads somewhere on the street. He is bad injured and only gets slowly on his bike. Suddenly all the other cyclist are passing him and he only finishes the race with a 30-minutes-delay
> 
> 2. I'm in front of the school were I did my practical training. I speak to two teacher I used to work with. I'm asking him about the children how they do. A child appears and tells me about something that doesn't make sense at all. I fake a smile and say he should play with his friends. The teacher tell me that they've got a few new pupils. Suddenly I see one of these new pupils and I realize that it looks like an alien,. I'm really confused and I don't know what to do or to say. The teacher tells me that it's an exchange pupil from Jupiter and that he really does well (WTF?). 
> When things can't get even more weird,  a lady enters the school with a trolley. She sells sausages to us.
> ...



I'm still confused xD

----------


## Matte87

Oh man that first dream, I've watched a few videos of people celebrating in advance and then failing haha. Must be so annoying. And the second dream made me laugh haha  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Haha nice dreams grischka, i've never dreamt seeing an alien that must've been interesting. The first dream is hilarious  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

the lesson. first win then grin.

----------


## grischkaja008

*Day 15*

Euhm that's now a bit silly. I simply forgot to write my dreams down. lol

Can't wait for tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Hey man! Too bad you missed chat. Please read this, it's the chat log. We decided to change the taskclub a bit. http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/chat-logs-thread-115805/

----------


## grischkaja008

Sorry but I was on vacation and forgot to take my laptop with me. But I wrote the best dreams down and I will post them in the next days  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

There you are grischka! I was afraid you were taking a break, i shouldve known better  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*7 august*



> Vividness: 3/5
> Recall: 2/5
> 
> 1. There is a kind of competition at university. It's a combination of eating and race, it's kind of weird and I can't remember a lot of details.
> 2. It's a party, my closest friends are there- Apparently girl N. was in a relationship with one of her exs who's a good friend of mine. I'm a bit confused, because I know that he is in a stable relationship. I don't know how they got back together(because they were in a relationship 5 years ago). So I go and ask girl N. She tells me very honestly that she doesn't know either. So we try together to make sense out of it haha xD



Dream on vacation: The highest tower in the world

Like the title already says, I was in a really tall tower with hundreds of floors which I visit all. In the building were: a zoo, a gigantic water-slide, a shopping mall, a police station, a Tv and radio broadcast station, some restaurants. It just was amazing  :smiley: 
When I finally arrived at the top of the building, there was a platform where you could see the panorama. There were hundreds of strings which you could use to secure yourself to lean over the borders. It just was amazing. I had the feeling I would fly, but I was still on my feet, there were clouds everywhere and I could even touch them.

Best dream ever  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back! I'm glad you didn't decide to take a break. Also that tower sounds amazing, very cool dream  :smiley:  Any lucids lately?

----------


## grischkaja008

I had some close lucid experiences last week  :smiley:  I'm going to post them this week  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

*8 august*

DJ entry





> Vividness: 5/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> I'm in a bar or something like that. There are a few friends and girl N. She has birthday that's why we celebrate it in this bar. I have the feeling that something isn't real, that something is wrong in here. I leave the table for a minute to go to the toilet. As I walk away, girl N. follows me. We stop a few meters in front of the toilet, but out of the sight of our friends. I still have an awkward feeling, she behaves really strange. She doesn't make any moves she use to make, no teasing , no jokes, nothing. I feel something special is going on. We start to kiss.I realize that this is a dream, because I know, she wouldn't never ever behave like this.
> I calm myself and concentrate on the kiss. It feels really normal, like this is reality. I am very cautious because I know that I would loose the dream when I get too excited. 
> We stop the kiss and girl N. seems to be ashamed or something like that, just like she did something she will regret. I'm a bit confused cause I know that this reaction is caused by myself, well it's my dream. I know that what she feels is that what I would feel in real life. This emotion is really strong, it makes me sad. Girl N. starts to speak: 
> 
> Girl N.: I don't know what is going on here. I feel so confused.
> Me: I know what you are talking about. What does this mean.
> ...



Pff Fuck it. I'm glad I had a lucid, but I don't like the idea  that I'm attracted again by her. I hope this is just some kind of anomaly.


So to get over this, I post an awesome lucid I had on holidays^^

----------


## grischkaja008

_Dream on vacation_

I'm sitting at university. But there is no class. All the students go out of the auditory. We want to go to a party. I see a girl a know from my class. Apparently she is drunk or high, she cannot walk without tripping. I give her my hand and I feel that there is something special about the situation. She gives me a kiss and I don't know if it's because of her state or that she likes me. Anyway I don't really care, as long we gonna have a good time together.
Surprisingly the episode of the party was skipped and I was with her in my bedroom in the old house I used to live in my childhood. I'm a bit confused, I can't remember how I got there. I don't know why she is her. I don't know why I'm in my old house. We start to kiss, it last very long, she says that she loves me and we start making out. Only now I realize that I'm in a dream. She is like wax in my fingers, we undress.


I awake. I'm just like Wow. I realize that I'm still hard as wood. I look around and I see that I'm in my hotelroom, as it has to be. I hear noise from the bathroom. The girl walks in, half naked and says:

I'm sorry, I had to go to the bathroom. We can now continue what we started 

Well I don't have to tell how the dream ended  :Shades wink:  That's a lucid as I like it. It just took half a year to get one lol.

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 9*

Just a fragment, I was leaving my old highschool with a bonnet and a scarf, there were a few bees that attacked me and some other student helped me too get rid of them

----------


## Matte87

Lol very nice man!  ::D:  Were you satisfied or did you come the dream end prematurely?

----------


## grischkaja008

No it ended prematurately cause the feelings were too strong

----------


## hashmash89

Badass lucid grischka! Sounds like you had some fun  ::D:  Hope your vacation went well man!

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 11*

The day before yesterday had a videogame like dream,but couldn't remember a lot. 

Last night I had some kind of nightmare, was really scary. But didn't turned lucid, even when the things that happened were very unlogical.





> Recall: 2/5
> Vividness: 5/5
> 
> It seems that I'm in a seatown. There is my little brother, my parents and a 9 year old girl. We are first in a house, were we should live for the next days. The house was really tiny and remind me of a place I've been once in my life. I find this house really odd, because it seems that each time I walk in a room, it looks totally different.
> My parents say to me that they are going somewhere and that I should pay attention on my brother and the girl. I ask my brother who it is and he says, that she's some sort of exchange student. This makes perfectly no sense, because it seems that she lives at this place for real and that we are simply on vacation or something like that.
> So we leave the house to and go somewhere, but I can't recall where and what happened next. Only thing I know that both got back to the house. I'm standing alone in a street of that town, where we went on vacation this year. I know this city very well, I can recall the exact place where I am. There is this enormous hill and I'm standing on the road on the top of the hill. It's really bright outsides it even hurts my eyes.
> And than something weird happens. I get witness of something terrible, but I can't recall what it was. Only thing I remember is, that I got scared really bad and had some kind of emotional shock. I look at my hands and I see that instantly, hairs grow on my fingers. That scares me a lot. I look at my fingers and see that they've grow also under my nails. My fingers felt numb. I tried to rub my fingers to get ride of the hairs, but I failed. First I thought that it's due to the shock, but I remember instantly that a shock would have as extreme consequence a loss of hairs and not the grow. 
> There is a woman next to me and show her my hands. I say:
> 
> ...

----------


## hashmash89

Haha pretty strange dream grishchka  ::D:  Perhaps its a good thing you cant rem what you saw, mustve been quite frightening!

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like you were going through the same thing like the Beast did, from X-men  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

> Sounds like you were going through the same thing like the Beast did, from X-men



That was my first thought too lol But I didn't watch X-men in a while xD

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 11*

Just a fragment, so I didn't bother writing it down in my DJ.
Surprisingly I remember very well the Dialogue, most of it word by word. This doesn't happen usually.





> It's a new year on university, it seems that go to a new one. I want to eat and I remember I should simply call the restaurant (Which one I don't know) and say that I'm a student. So I make the phone call, which goes like this:
> 
> Me: Hello, I wanted to get a table for 1 pm if possible.
> DC: Alright, that's no problem. Could you say your name please.
> Me: One moment please I have to finish something here
> 
> In fact, I'm in a office to register me to university. The employee says:
> - Well we need someone to testify that your informations are right. But it has to be someone who isn't a relative.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I don't know how this ended. I'm sure this was fun xD

----------


## Matte87

Nice that you recalled such detail from that conversation  :smiley:  it was pretty funny haha.

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 13*

Yesterday I was too tired to write down my dream. It wasn't worth it, I know every detail and it was kind of boring.

But I have a new one today  ::D:  It seems that the girl appearing again in my dream is the same person as in the last recorded dream of the waitress





> Vividness: 5/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> Everything begins at a party. It's the party I went yesterday, but in my dream it seems, that I'm having here much more than yesterday night. Anyway, I'm atracted by a few girls, so I go towards them and have a chat. One is blond the other one has brown curly hair. It seems to me that I have seen her at some other place, but I don't recall that I saw her in a dream. I don't know how it comes, but I'm much more attracted to her than to the blonde.
> There is a passage I forgot but it ended that I kissed the blonde. I had the feeling I was kissing the open end of a bottle. She is a very bad kisser, but we can't stop. That other girl, let's name her W , seems to be disappointed, but she hides it very well. W goes her way, I remain with that bottle mouth.
> There is a guy appearing and it seems that this is her boyfriend. I'm confused, feel very awkward, they leave and I'm alone again. 
> I look for W and find her somewhere. I want to talk to her, that I didn't want to hurt her and that the other is a bitch. But she doesn't want to and says this to me:
> 
> W: Haha the joke's on you, you bastard! You just wanted to get laid so you bet on two girls. But as a bad player, you bet everything and received nothing. You are deplorable.
> ...



Yes indeed. It seems that in my dreams I am much more impulsive and spontaneous as in my real life. I find this very interesting though.

----------


## Matte87

Rofl that dream cracked me up  :tongue2:  



> I remain with that bottle mouth.



 Haha!

----------


## grischkaja008

> Rofl that dream cracked me up   Haha!



I think that came from last night. We were some dudes together and were talking of a girl we know. She does have a mounth like a bottle. We were asking ourselves how it would like when you kiss her. I think that I now know how it would be like, although the girl in the dream was much more prettier than her xD

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 14*

Wasn't really productive: 





> Vividness: 4/5
> Recall: 1/5
> 
> I don't recall much about my trip to this mountain. I remember when I arrived at the top of the mountain. The rocks looked strange, I've never seen so smooth and flat. There was a lot of space to walk on, it seemed that the rocks were stairs. There were a lot of people here, they were all there to see the landscape. And this trip was really worth it: I've never seen such beautiful mountains. I remember that at one moment I asked my self how I managed to get on the top of the mountain, because it seemed that it was f*cking high. But I didn't question my trip any further, i don't know why.

----------


## hashmash89

Pretty cool dream grischka, sounds like it would have been pretty peaceful on those mountains  :smiley:

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 18*

I'm in a dryspell. The last two nights I couldn't recallmuch, but it involved me and practicaltraining as teacher and the two times things went terribly wrong. Hope I get over this dryspell very soon

----------


## hashmash89

I'm sure you will man just keep trying. I was having some trouble with recall as well but today i could just randomly rem them again. I think our recall just fluctuates from time to time, itll go back to normal  ::D:

----------


## grischkaja008

> I'm sure you will man just keep trying. I was having some trouble with recall as well but today i could just randomly rem them again. I think our recall just fluctuates from time to time, itll go back to normal



I think the same, it's not the first time that happened to me. A bit of patience will do it  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

No worries man, I have recall dryspells pretty often and I still get long dreams as soon as I sleep in. Keep your chin up soldier!  :smiley:

----------


## grischkaja008

*August 19*





> Vividness: 5/5
> Recall: 3/5
> 
> I'm in a baskethall I used to play as a kid. I don't know how it comes, but I'm in one of the teams. I sit on the bench and see how the game goes. Our team seems to be loosing. I see all the missed opportunities to pass the ball etc. 
> A player in our team is replaced by me. We play from this time on really awesome and we don't seem to be loosing anymore. The ball's out and the clock stops. I look at the screen and see, that we have the same number of points, but just 1 second is left. It's our ball. So a player passes the ball and he shoots. I see how the ball flies, hear how the alarm goes and I see that we made it to score the piont.  So we won!
> I feel really awesome. I begin to think about it, but my thoughts are really disorganized and it's hard to me to focus.I remember that I thought how it would be if I play in a real team in real life. I argued with my self if this is really happening or if it's a dream. I see that the players in my team are complete strangers to me 
> Unfortunately I don't know anymore what happened next. Might be a lucid :/

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, might have been lucid, might not. That's up to you to decide  :smiley:  Still nice, and that dream sounded like a "nice feeling" kinda dream.

----------


## Matte87

Where are you at man? We miss you!  :Sad:

----------


## grischkaja008

OMG, this seems like eternity for me, but here I am  :smiley:  And I am back!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back! How have you been?

----------


## grischkaja008

Well I head some mental health problems (I had a depression) but now everything seems normal again, and so much has changed for me. Now I'm back and I hope I can catch with everything up again.  :smiley:  Although time is even more limited now as it was back then ...

----------


## Matte87

Oh, I'm sad to hear that. Great that everything's good now though  :smiley:  Any lucids? I've had motivation problems for a while but my motivation's slowly coming back to me. Had a pretty long lucid yesterday.

----------


## grischkaja008

No lucids for me, but my dreams seemed to change in a kind of semi-lucid: I can take decisions in my dreams but can't predict whats coming. Strangly, my logic reasoning seems to be very good while dreaming. But I have bad recall, need some practice again.

----------

